# Picked up a new (to me) scatter gun....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ran into a guy that needed to sell......

Charles Daly Field Tactical pump shotgun

12 gauge

18-1/2" chrome moly steel barrel

Cylinder choke

3" chamber

5 round capacity

Manual safety

Aluminum receiver

Front ramp sight

Interchangeable barrels

Synthetic stock

Black chrome finish

Recoil pad

13-7/8" length of pull

2-1/2" drop at heel

1-1/2" drop at comb

38-1/4" overall length

6 lbs.






​​




​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

because of the cylinder choke I'm going to have the barrel threaded for screw in chokes and use this for calling..........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like a great setup!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet. Nice grab !


----------

